# اسفار الكتاب المقدس



## المقدس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*عدد اسفار  العهد القديم         =     39

عدد اسفار العهد الجديد         =       27

________________________________________

عدد اسفار الكتاب المقدس     =       66

عدد اصحاحات العهد القديم             =              929

     عدد اصحاحات العهد الجديد             =              259


   ______________________________________________

  عدد اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس           =             1189

عدد اعداد العهد القديم            =                23248

    عدد اعداد العهد الجديد           =                 8054


  _____________________________________________


   عدد اعداد الكتاب المقدس      =                  31302

عدد كلمات العهد القديم                 =                322597


     عدد كلمات العهد الجديد                =                 108341


     ____________________________________________________

     عدد كلمات الكتاب المقدس          =                  430938​*
1-- الاسفار الشعرية   :  كتبت الاسفار الخمسة التلية ( ايوب . المزامير . الامثال . الجامعة . نشيد الانشاد . ) مع سفر مراثى ارميا وبعض اجزاء من اسفار النبوات شعرا باللغة العبرية .غير ان كل سفر منهم امتاز بميزة خاصة  : -- فسفر ايوب امتاو بالحديث عن حكمة اللة وتدبيرة .
  سفر المزامير بالصلاة العميقة مع النبوة . 
 سفر الامثال بالحكمة .
 سفر الجامعة بالكشف عن حقيقة العالم 
 سفر نشيد الانشاد بالعشق الالهى . 
 2--- شخصية ايوب :   توطن ايوب فى ارض عوص التى يظن انها  جزء من جبل سعير او بلاد ادوم . 
وقد راى البعض ان ايوب هو عوص بكر ناحور اخى ابراهيم . ( تك : 20-21 ) او من سلالتة وبعضهم حسبة يوباب ابن حفيد عيسو ( اى : 1 :44 )وقد اخذ الغالبية بانة عاش بعد ايراهيم . وذلك لان من اصحابة بلدد الشوحى وهو من اولاد شوح بن ابراهيم . غير انة كان قبل موسى بدليل .: 
  (ا ) لم يذكر شىء عن الكهنوت اللاوى او الطقوس الموسوية . 
  ( ب )لم يذكر شىء عن الحوادث التى تمت على يد موسى . انما تحدثعن الخلقة وسقوط ادم والجبابرة  والطوفان الى اقلاب سدوم . 
   ( ج ) لم يذكر من العبادات الوثنية غير عبادة الافلاك السمائية وهى اقدم العبادات . 
   ( د )  امتاز بطول عمرة . وهذا لا يوافق الجيل الذى تلى عصر موسى . 
  3--- كاتبة : 
    يقال ان كاتبة هو ايوب نفسة . ثم وطاء لة موسى اول السفر واخرو .دزن ان يمس شياء مما بين ذلك . وذلك لكى يتعزى بة الشعب المستعبد من المصريين . 
   ( 4 )   ----  ( ا ) يعلن عناية اللة بك شخصيا .حيث يدور السفر عن اهتمام اللة بشخص معين 
 فقصة ايوب هى قصتى وقصتك . 
   ( ب ) يكشف هذا السقر عن اهم صفات اللة وهو انة صانع الخيرات . 
   ( ج )  يجيب هذا السفر عن اسئلة غامضة 
   ( د )  يكشف هذا السفر عن الفرق بين تعزيات البشر الباطلة . وتعزيات اللة الحقيقية . 
    ( ه ) يعطينا درسا هاما عن ادانة الاخرين . 
  5 ---   اولا  : بين السماء والارض     ص 1-2 
          ثانيا  : تعزيات بشرية ص 3
          ثالثا :  المباحثة الاولى  ص 4--14 
         رايعا : المباحثة الثانية ص 15--21 
          خامسا  المباحثة الثالثة  ص 22--31 
         سادسا اليهو الحكيم    ص 32--37 
         سابعا  :  تعزيات السماء  ص 38--43


----------



## المقدس (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر التكوين*

1- كاتب الاسفار الخمسة هو موسى النبى . ويظن انة كتبة فى مديان . عندما كان يرعى غنم فى يثرون . والارجح انة كتبة بعد ان اخذ لوحى الشريعة . وقد تعلم موسى الكتابة  من المصريين الذين . تحكم بحكمهم . 
  2- كلمة تكوين ماخوذة عن اليونانية . وهى تعنى اصل او بداية . لانة يجوى بداية الخليقة وبداية الجنس البشرى . وبداية الزواج . وبداية دخول الخطية والموت الى العالم . وبداية نشاة الامم . 
  3- يكشف عن حقيقة واضحة وهى ان اللة يعمل فى اولادة متى وجد فيهم بصيص من الايمان الا انة يقاوم المستكبرين . 
  4- يكشف لنا عن بركات الطاعة فى حياة اباءنا الاولين . تلك الطاعة التى كملت يطاعة المسيح لابية حتى موت الصليب .
  اقسام سفر التكوين  :  اولا : من بدء الخليقة الى بلبلة الالسن :  1- خليقة العالم وسقوط الانسان ص1-3 .      2- قتل هابيل ص 4 .                             3- حياة نوح ص 5-10 .
  4- برج بابل ص 11 .       ثانيا : البطاركة الاولون :                  1- ابراهيم ص12-15 .
  2- اسحق ص 21-27 .                   3- يعقوب ص25-50          4- يوسف ص 37- 50


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سفر التكوين*

*شكرا علي المعلومة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سفر التكوين*

ميررررررسى ليك يا المقدس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المقدس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر الخروج*

1   كلمة ( خروج ) ماخوذة من الترجمة السبعينية ومعناها خروج او نزوح الشعب من ارض العبودية . وسفر الخروح هو سفر الفداء او الخلاص بالدم خر (1:23-3 :8 -12:23- 15:13 ) 

2-كتبة موسى النبى فى برية سيناء . 
3- بداء السفر بالظلام وانتهى بالمجد .فبداء بالذل والاضهاد وانتهى بظهور مجد اللة فى مسكنة مع شعبة .خر 40 .
اشتمل السفر على حقائق روحية رائعة اهمها :-   (ا ) -- الفداء  : اثبت هذا السفر فشل الانسان التم فى الخلاص من العبودية والموت . واظهر حاجتة الى قوة الهية تخلصة .وانة ليس لة خلاص بدون سفك دم ( ذبيحة الفصح كرمز لفداء المسيح ) .
ب-- محبة اللة ؛ عطفة على شعبة رغم انكارهم جميلة وعنادة لهم . 
ج -- قداسة اللة : ويتطلب ذلك تكريس اشخاص لخدمتة وايجاد شريعة يجب مراعاتها .
اقسام السفر :اولا : الخلاص ::  ص1 الشعور بالحاجة الى مخلص      ص2--15 مرحلو الخلاص 
 ص16-- 18 تدريب الشعب على طاعة وصايا اللى .        ص 19--20 الاستعداد للشريعة واعطاء الوصايا العشرة .
ثانيا  :: العبادة والشريعة  :    ص 21--23 القانةن المدنى والجنائى 
ص 24 صعود موسى على الجبل ( العهد الالهى ) .
ص25--34  طقس صنع التابوت والعبادة                  ص 35--40   صنع الخيمة وما يحتويها وتقديسها ..


----------



## المقدس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر صموئيل الاول*

سفر صموئيل الاول والثانى فى الاصل سفر واحد .ولكنة قسم الى سفرين فى الترجمة السعبعينية حيث ينتهى الاول بموت شاول ويبداء الثانى بتمليك داود .
كاتبة  : صموئيل وجاد وناثان ( 1اى 29:29--30 ) وهو يحوى تاريخ 115 سنة من ميلاد صموئيل 1171 م الى موت شاول 1056 ق م 
 موضوعة اقامة مملكة فى الشعب . 
 لقد كان اللة ذاتة ملكا على الشعب ولكن لما زاغ الشعب والكهنة عن الحق حلت بهم تاديبات الرب المتكررة من سفر القضلة . وبالتاديبات مانوا يشعرون بخطاياهم فيصرخون فى توبة وانسحاق وللحال  يستجيب الرب لهم . ويرسل لهم قاضيا يخلصهم . فلم تكن وظيفة القاضى رسمية تسلم بالخلافة ةلا مقصورة على سبط معين . وقد بلغ الانحطاط ذروتة حتى ارتكب ابناء القضاة الشرور وصاروا عثرة للشعب مثل ابنى عالى الكاهن واولاد صموئيل 
 شعر الشعب بما وصلوا الية من احطاط هم وقادتهم ففكروا فى العلاج بفكر بشرى . وذلك بتمليك مالك يدافع  هو واولادة عنهم .
  اقسام السفر   ::   اولا : طفواة صموئيل ص 1-3 
ثالثا :   صموئيل كنبى وقاضى ص 4-12                ثالثا  : تاريخ شاول الملك ص 13--31


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سفر صموئيل الاول*

شكرا على المعلومات 
سفر صموئيل من الاسفار الهامة فى الكتاب المقدس لانها مرحلة انتقالية فى تاريخ بنى اسرائيل و العهد القديم 
شكرا كتيييير على الموضع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## المقدس (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر صموئيل الثانى*

1-- يدعى سفر ( الملوك الثانى ) . وهو مكمل لسفر  صموئيل الاول . 

   2-- يشمل تاريخ الشهب منذ تولى داود الملك حتى اخر حياتة . اى حوالى 40 عام .

   اقسامة   ::  اولا : انتصار داود وتولية الملط ص 1 :10 .

                    ثانيا :  سقوط داود ص 11  : 19 . 

                   ثالثا :  ثباتة على الملك بعد تولية  ص  20 : 24 .


----------



## المقدس (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر اللاويين*

1-- كاتب هذا السفر هو موسى النبى . وقد اعطيت التعاليم الواردة فية .على جبل سيناء . فى شهر واحد . وهو الشهر الاول  من السنة الثانية  لخروج الشعب من ارض مصر ( خر 40--16 ) -( عد 1-1 ). 
    2- دعى اللاويين لانة يتضمن الشرائع الخاصة باللاويين والكهنة .ويسمية التهود   (( شريعة الكهنة )) .
    3-- افرز اللة اللاويين ( سبط لاوى ) .لخدمتة بدلا من ابكار بنى اسرائيل .( عد 3 :44-45 ) . وقد افرز من سبط لاوى هرون وبنية  ليكونوا كهنة . اما بقية السبط فيساعدونهم . وقد كان عملهم هو الاهتمام بخيمة الاجتماع ومحلها .وبعد بناء الهيكل كانوا يعتنون بة . كما كانمنهم معلمين وكتبة وعرفاء وقضاة وموسيقيين . ( اى 23 : 3--6 ) . 
   4--ان كان سفر التكوين قد اظهر سقوط الانسان  وفشل مساعية . وسفر الخروج اظهر خلاص اللة فان هذا السفر يظهر كيف يقترب الانسان من اللة . لذلك اهتم باظهار شناعة الخطية من ناحية والقداسة من ناحية اخرى . 
   ( ا ) -- بشاعة الخطية   :: ويظهر ذلك من كثرة الذبائح .التى لا تستطيع ان تصالحنا مع اللة . فقيمتها هى غى كونها رمزا للذبيحة الطفارية يسوع المصلوب .
   ( ب ) --القداسة   : يبرز هذا السفر فكرة القداسة التى بدونها لا يستطيع احد ان يرى اللة .  وقد 
  قرر هذا السفر كلمة قدوس اكثر من اى سفر اخر . 
   5-- تعتبر الرسالة الى العبرانيين خير مفسر لهذا السفر . اذ يقارن بين ذبائح العهد القديم التى 
 ترمز لذبيحة يسوع الكفارية . مظهرا  كيف ان دم التيوس مهما كثرت لا تستطيع ان ترفع الخطية . 
  اما يسوع فقد قدم نفسة مرة واحدة حاملا خطايا العالم فى جسدة . 
   كذلك نجد فى الرسالة مقارنة رائعة بين الكهنوت اللاوى وكهنوت السيد المسيح الذى على رتبة ملكى صادق .  
    اقسام السفر 
   ص 1-- 7       الذبائح                           ص 8-- 10  نكريس هرون وبنية 
   ص 11       الاطعمة المحللة                  ص 12       شريعة الولادة 
   ص 13-- 14 شريعة البرص                     ص 15       شريعة السيل 
    ص16  يوم الكفارة العظيم                    ص17        المذبح واهميتة 
     ص 18--22  شرائع مختلفة .                ص 23--25   الاعياد 
     ص 25   حفظ وصايا اللة                     ص 27       النذور


----------



## المقدس (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر العدد*

1-- دعى بسفر العدد لانة يبتدء بتعداد الشعب بعد اقامة الخليقة . 
   2-- مميزات السفر  ::
       ----------------
    يعتبر هذا السفر . سفر رحلات واعمال  شعب اللة فى البرية. ومعاملة اللة مع شعبة .لذلك نجدة يعبر  بصورة رائعة عن  : -
   ( ا ) عناية اللة الفائقة .بشعبة فى برية هذا العالم .
   ( ب ) مقابلة الشعب لهذة العناية الالهية بالتذمر الدائم . 
   ( ج ) تاديبات اللة لشعبة .حتى يعود الية  مرة اخرى . 
   ( د ) ان عودتة اليهم تعتمد اولا وقبل كل شىء على الايمان بة  ( الحية النحاسية ) 
    3-- اقسام السفر  :
    ------------------ 
     يمكن تقسيم السفر الى اربعة مراحل : --
     ( ا ) حياتهم فى سيناء فى السنة الثانية لخروجهم  من مصر فيما عا الشهر الاول .   عد 1- 10 : 10 . 
     ( ب ) الرحلة  من سيناء الى  قادش عد 10 : 11 -- عد  19 .
     ( ج )حوادث متنوعة  اثناء ترحالهم  عد 16--19 . 
     ( د ) الرحلة من قادش الى مواب .


----------



## holiness (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سفر العدد*

امين ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## المقدس (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر التثنية*

كاتب السفر :  كاتبة هو موسى النبى .فيما عدا بعض الاصحاحات الاخيرة .التى تتحدث عن موتة . فيرجع ان كاتبها خلفة يشوع بن نون .

 سبب كتابتة ومميزاتة  : 1-- سجل لنا هذا السفر تاريخ الشهرين الاخيرين من السنة الاربعين لخروج الشعب من البرية . وهم فى عربات مواب ( تث 1 : 3 ) وهما الشهرين الاخيرين من حياة موسى . 
  2-- قد يتبادر الى الذهن من تسمية هذا السفر انة يحوى شريعة ثانية . او ناموس اخر . وهذا يخالف الحقيقة .    ---- هذا ولا يعتبر هذا السفر مجرد تكرار لما ورد فى اسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد .بل هو سفر التذكرة الدائمة لوصايا الرب . ( اربطها علامة على يدك . ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك واكتبها على قوائم بيتك وعلى ابوابك ) خر 6 :8 فهى شرح للناموس على ضوء ما حدث خلال الاربعين سنة فى البرية . 
  فالشريعة هى هى لم تتغير . لكن موسى سجلها بروح جديدة مطبقة على الحوادث  التى تمت فى الجيل السابق . 
  3 -- نغمة هذا السفر هى الطاعة القائمة على اساس المحبة . (6:4) . والشكر ( بتذكيرهم اعمال اللة معهم ومع ابائهم .) والاتضاع (9 : 6 ) .هذة الطاعة التى برفضها حرم الشعب من دخول ارض الموعد . وبقبولها تدخل النفس الى اورشليم السمائية . 
  سفر التثنية بين اسفار موسى : 
--------------------------------------
لقد اقتنى اللة لنفسة شعبا فى سفر التكوين . وقد راى ضرورة انفصالة انفصالا تاما عن كل اثار الخطية والعبودية فى سفر الخروج . 
 وكان لا بد لة من شريعة يسير عليها. ليعرف طريق العزاء والعون السماوى . وهو دم الفداء الثمين .
وذلك فى سفر اللاةيين . 
 وعلى  هذا الشعب ان يتدرب ويتعلم من اللة . وهذا ما اعلنة سفر العدد . وهو سفر الرحلات والخدمة . 
 اما الان فنحن على ابواب كنعان . التى حرم منها الشغب . بسبب عدم طاعتة .ويستطيع ان يدخل ابناؤهم الى المجد ان اطاعوا . وهذة هى نغمة سر التثنية . 
   اقسام السفر  :
   ---------------.
 شعر موسى بقرب رحيلة فاراد ت1كير الجيل الجديد  بالوصايا والشرائع . فقدم لهم ثلاث خطب . مجموعها تكون سفر التثنية .
  1--  مراجعة رحلات الشعب -- او دروس فى عدم الطاعة    ( ص 1--4 ) .
  2-- مراجعة الشريعة او ماذا نطيع     ( ص 5--26 )
  3-- مستقبل الشعب ( بركات الطاعة )    ص 27--30 .
  4-- خاتمة        ص 31--34 .


----------



## المقدس (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سقر  يشوع*

1-- كاتبة يشوع بن نون فيما عدا اصحاحاتة الاخيرة .وقصة الدائنين . ويرى البعض انة كتب بعد وفاتة بفترة وجيزة . وقد كلن يشوع يدعى اولا هوشع عد 13 :8-16 .
    2--يشمل هذا السفر تاريخ نحو 31 عاما من موت موسى سنة 1451 م الى موت اليعازر بن هارون سنة 1420 م اى بعد موت يشوع بحوالى 6 سنوات . 
    3-- يشير هذا السفر الى انتقال الانسان الى مرجلى جديدة تحت قيادة قائد جديد الى ارض جديدة . فهى تشير الى مرحلة الميراث التى فيها ينال الانسان السماويات مجانا . تحت قيادة يشوع المخلص الحقيقى . فبيسوع دخلنا الى عهد النعمة  وصار لنا سلطانا على الخطية . ووهبنا سلاما سماويا وفرحا وبهجة . 
    اقسام السفر :.
---------------------- .
   اولا : الحروب والنصرو   ص 1-12 .
   ثانيا  :  تقسيم الارض  ص 13-22 .
   ثالثا  : نصائح وداعية     ص 23 --24 .


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سقر  يشوع*

*شكرا يا المقدس علي المعلومات عن سفر يشوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## المقدس (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفرا عزرا ونحميا*

1--يشمل تاريخ نحو 80 عاما من صدور امر كورش بعودة الشعب من بابل الى اورشليم . وبناء الهيكل  عام 536 ق . م .حتى رجوعهم الثانى واصلاحهم على يد عزرا سنة 456 ق . م . 
  2-- كاتبة عزرا بن سرايا من نسل هارون . وهو كاهن وكاتب ماهر فى شريعة الرب . وكان عملة ككاهن معطل فى ارض السبى .لكنة درس الشريعة واحبها من كل قلبة  وتهياء لتعليم الشعب . 
 امتاز عزرا بغيرتة وتقواة . فاحبة الشعب .واعتبرة فى مقام موسى النبى .وقد اقامة اللة لتعليم الشعب الشريعة . وترتيب اسفار الكتاب المقدس .فجمعها وقابلها بمنتهى الدقة .واضاف سفرى  اخبار الايام الاولى والثانى .وسفر عزرا .الذى يقال ان نحميا اكملة .
 ويقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ عن عزرا  بانة مات شيخا ومتقدما فى الايام فى اورشليم .ولكن البعض قال بانة رجع الى بابل وتوفى هناك .
  3--نلاحظ ان العددين الاخيرين فى سفر اخبار الايام الثاتى هما نفس مقدمة سفر عزرا . 
  4-- العودة الى اورشليم   :سبى شعب اللة الى بابل .وخضع تحت الحكم الكلدانى الغاشم .50 عاما جاء بعد الحكم الفارسى الذى كان اكثر عدالة .ولما تولى كورش ملك فارس الملك .اصدر فى السنة الاولى من حكمة مرسوما بالسماح للراغبينمن الشعب الى العودة الى اورشليم .وبناء بيت الرب .وكان ذلك عند تمام السبعين عاما من السبى الاول .حسب نبوة ارميا النبى ( ار25 :9--14 ).
ففرح الشعب بذلك وحضر الى اورشليم 42360 نسمة غير العبيدوالايماء . وكان معهم يشوع بن يو صادق وزربابل احد الامراء وهو من نسل داود .( اسمة الفارسى شيشيصر )  ( عز 1 : 8--11 )
وقد عين حاكما على اليهود ية . فشرعوا فى بناء بيت الرب  وكان الصيدونيون والصوريون يحضرون لهم خشب الارز من لبنان .كامر الملك كورش .وكان ينتظر بناء بيت الرب فى وقت قريب .لكن كورش مات . وخلفة ابنة قمبيز . الذى اصغى الى شكوى السمرييم منهم حيث اتهموهم بانهم كثيرو العصيان على الحكام مما اجل بناء بيت الرب . لنة لما مات قمبيز وخلفة داريوس اذن لهم بتكملة .
انشاء البيت  ونلاحظ ان عزرا ونحميا قاما برسالتهما الدينية والمدنية. وقد وجة عزرا اهتماما نحو نشر الشريعة واصلاح الشعب . 
  5--فيما يلى جدول يوضح الحوادث التى تمت منذ  نداء كورش برجوع الشعب الى بلادم . 

         الحادث                                            الشاهد                          تاريخها.ق.م.
 نداء كورش بعودة الشعب                              عز 1--3                                 536 .
 تاسيس الهيكل                                       عز 3 :8--13                               5 . 
  مقاومة الاعداء                                          عز 4 :5                                    4 .
  وقف ارتحشتا ( قمبيز ) للعمل                   عز 4 :17--25                               529 
  حث حجى وزكريا للعمل                                عز 5 : 1                                520 
   تجليس استير ملكة                                 اس 1--2                                   519 
   مقاومة الاعداء وردعهم بامر . 
 احشويرش ( داريوس هستاسب                  عز 5-6                                         ----
تكميل الهيكل وتدشينة                                  عز 6                                       515 
 حيلة هامان لتدمير الشعب                           اس 3-4                                    510 
  الرجوع الثانى ( عزرا )                                    عز 7                                     467 
 ارسال نحميا الى اورشليم                              نح 2                                      445 
  نبوة ملاخى المعاصر لنحميا                                                                        415 

  6-- اقسام السفر :  اولا  :: رجوعهم تحت قيادة زربابل ( ص 1--6 ) 
                             ثانيا :: رجوعهم تحت قيادة عزرا    ( ص 7--10 ).


----------



## المقدس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*سفر استير*

1- استغرقت حوادث هذا السفر حوالى 60 عام  ما بين الرجوع الاول للشعب الى اورشليم تحت رئاسة زربابل والرجوع الثانى  تحت رئاسة عزرا 
  2- يقال ان  احشويرش الملك فى هذا السفر هو زركسيس بن داريوس المذكور فى سفر عزرا الذى اصدر امرا ببناء العيكل بعد توقف العمل 

  3-- انفرد هذا السفر  بجمال خاص يحس فية الانسان بمدى عناية اللة بشعبة . واهتمامة باولادة فى الوقت الذى فية يتركة اولادة  ولا يرغبون فى الذهاب الى اورشليم السمائية .فهنا تظهر عناية اللة لبقية الشعب الذين رفضوا الذهاب الى اورشليم  مع زربابل وذلك خوفا على اموالهم  التى جمعوها  او خوفا من الجهاد والحرب . 
  4-- اللة       : المحب للبشلاية 
     احشويرش  :  الملك المستهتر 
 وهامان  : الانسان المتكبر 
  ومردخاى  : الانسان المتواضع 
   استير  : الانسان المحب


----------

